# problems opening threads..



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I can't open my thread...not just the last page..any of the pages...when I do it goes to the reply box...any of the threads I've been to already...same thing..opens to the reply box...no pages... 

any ideas wassup here? 

gosh I don't know if I will even be able to open this to read the responses...so PM me also if this is happening to anyone else... 

I'm also on a work computer...but never ran across this before and I did log off and on...so far i can go to my pm's... just can't open threads to pages...just the damn reply box... what the heck..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm having the same problem. Will PM you as well.

I hope that there has not been an attack on TAM. I'll PM you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks seem to be working now...


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

ok...as long as I'm not the only one...I also rebooted my computer..i just didn't want it to be IT related at work...don't want this place blocked..i'd go nutz just having to use my cell 'all the time'... lol


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

*nope... still having problems opening threads...*

just went and tried again...now some weird code shows up... uh oh.... can't open them still..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Still haveing problems here...

anything new today STella? Hope it was a peaceful day for you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

wow.. i can read the thread normally. I wonder how long this will last.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

bout two minutes...weren't you going to bed?? lol...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes I'm going to bed... insomnia sucks


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

i know...ambien...benydryl...melatonin...TAM!
:smthumbup:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I use melatonin


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

It makes me pee...

ambien makes me eat...lol... 

and talk to the animals...


----------



## Thomaseque (Dec 27, 2012)

This site has been extremely sluggish and slow today, and has caused my computer to crash more than once. I'm going to avoid it for a while. There are some glitches that have to be worked on.

Good luck with it, to those who run the forum! Will check back with you in a few days.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Please try logging out, clearing your browser's cookies and cache, then logging back in again Let me know if the problem persists and any error messages you are getting.


----------

